# Working in a hot kitchen



## mickylady (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello fellow kitchen people,
There is a current heat wave happening here that is bringing our non air conditioned kitchen to staggering levels. Does anyone have any really good and not well known tricks for dealing with it? 
My chef is pretty awesome and for the most part we get through it, but it's still hot as [email protected]&@&&. 
We currently use wet rags, wet our heads when we can, and change our attire to something that's a little more forgiving. This is not a fine dining environment, still very clean, and fast. 
Thank you for any tips and I look forward to any advice


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

That happened at the restaurant I work in also. We didn't have air for a few days and it would be 115 in the kitchen. I bought a snap rag. You wet it, snap it and put it around your neck. Stays cool for a while, but rags work just as well. Ice water with lemon, and the walk-in helped. I brought a mini fan but it was just blowing around hot air.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Unfortunately not much you can do. Drink lots of water, take breaks outside/walk in if you can. Even a Gatorade once a day or so might be a good idea. 

Cool showers after work are always nice. I've been there (I'm sure many of us have) where you get done with work and you just feel like you are radiating heat from your body. 

Hang in there.


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

A fan mist works great


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

portable swamp cooler


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The most efficient way to cool the body is to apply cold damp whatever to the neck (circulation bottle neck).

Try sticking a box of baby wipes into the walk in and pull out an inch or so and secure to the back of your neck with a rag or whatever.

Replace as often as you need to.

I use this little trick when wade fishing and it works great.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## kaycemac (Jun 7, 2017)

Another tip, which helped me, was freezing dampened wrist bands (carried in all sports stores). Put them on and it will help cool you down a bit. You are applying cold to pulse points in your wrist. 

Same principal applies to neck and upper torso. If a fan is possible, it will help a little by cooling down wet clothing. 

Good luck!!


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

cheflayne said:


> portable swamp cooler


No good in the humidity.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

capecodchef said:


> No good in the humidity.


Well excuse me then.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

cheflayne said:


> Well excuse me then.


I wasn't attempting to be snarky. It's a great solution for a hot, dry climate. The technology simply doesn't work in the humidity.


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

True with the swamp coolers...air needs to be dry. I live in the south, looking at a saltwater sound...no swamp coolers here. 

Our building was built just over 30 years ago...by old island people who did things to the bare minimum (many here still do). There is zero insulation in our walls. Hot in summer, cold in winter. Summertime heat in the kitchen will easily be 115+ every single day of the week. We have two A/C units running and a couple central air vents pumping air in. It's just what it is.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Step in my office and will talk.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A box of corn starch kept in the freezer!


----------

